# 1967 rally gauge upgrade?



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

is there anyone out there that sells gauges or gauge cores to make a non rally dash a rally dash? i want to add gauges, and the just dashes price is too high for my taste. many thanks


----------



## mcguiremcd (May 23, 2012)

Ames Performance has them for $350 I think. Seen some on e-bay couple weeks back for$600 if I rember correctly.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Muscle Car Parts, Pontiac GTO Parts, NOS GM Auto Part, Trans AM, Oldsmobile 442 Cutlass, Buick GS Skylark, Firebird, Bonneville, Grand Prix, Catalina, Olds 88 98, Starfire, Chroming, Polishing, Welding, Stainless Steel Straightening, Aluminum, Restor


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You're going to be looking at $350 on up, minimum. And you need to change the wiring harness (Different for gauge cars) as well. Not a _cheap_ upgrade.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

im re wiring the car with an american autowire kit right now, and nothing is installed interior wise, so it seems like the perfect time, it doesent look like i can find anything on modifying my gauges, just replace it?


----------



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I just tackled the same project on my 67. I started it with the intention of replacing my broken speedometer and upgrading to Rally gauges at the same time. It turned into replacing the wiring harness and a lot of other work but I do have some advice for you.

Pete Serio at Precision Pontiac Home Page helped my out quite a bit with my setup. I ended up replacing my bezel, gauges, speedo, and harness but I bet he can sell you just the parts you want/need. He was very reasonable and accomodating and guided me through getting the job done correctly so I'd never have to remove that PITA dash again!


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

In the process of doing the same on my '69 GTO. 

U'll need to replace the guages, cluster printed circuit, and wiring harness. Get in touch with a buddy of mine... Lance Kramer, Budget Automotive at 111 Plymouth St NW, Le Mars, IA, 51031 (712)-546-7711. I kid you not... this guy has been involved in the restorations of at least 250 GTO's. Seems impossible, I know. Trust me he really has. Lance really knows his stuff and might have what you want + he's a very nice guy to talk to. Try Goggling "Lance Kramer Trans AM", you'll soon see what I mean. He's quite an asset to my project. Many NOS parts.

Good Luck! Always willing to help a fellow GTO enthusiast. :cool


----------



## Turbota (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a complete set of factory gauges out of a 65 GTO which has the tach not sure if they are the same or if your interested


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

the 65 gauges wont fit sadly, but i have found that ames and a few other places sell remanned rally gauges sets for 300 for hood tach, and 350 with dash tach. i'll post pictures when its done.


----------

